# xapps not working



## nedry (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi I successfully compile and install from the ports tree x applications, unfortunately they start and then exit, these apps include: firefox, nautilus and many others, all of which used to work sometime ago. Any ideas?
nedry


----------

